# iPad app in October with streaming!



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Or so it says here


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

<gently points to Virgin Forum>


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Great, we move out of my house into rented at the end of September, giving back my Virgin TiVo - doh!

Never imagined it would take this long and that's spectacular timing 

AT least I got several months of use out of the iPad app before then.

And the one downside of our destination (emigration to Aus) is they seem more behind than us where TiVo stuff is concerned 

Ah well, will just have to watch less TV and enjoy the weather !


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

It's not that bad!

We've got lifetime subscription included in the price & remote scheduling. That works very well.

We've also got access to the TiVo networking package which comes in handy, and it's HD. It could be a lot worse!

BTW, the website lists loads of places to buy them. I've only ever seen them in Harvey Normans.

Where in Oz are you moving to?


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

We're heading to Perth. I was told no one in Oz was distributing them any more but haven't confirmed it.

Is it a DVB-T only solution or are there cable and satellite options?

Single HD tuner or better?

Will have to do some research when we get there but I was told be an Oz TiVo Owner that there was no live distributor and there were (sacrilege!) better non TiVo alternatives in Oz


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yeah, they're still available and in stock. Harvey Norman still had them at lunch when I went past. $699 at the moment for a 1TB twin tuner Freeview model. There isn't a satellite or cable version. 

Satellite has basically the Sky+ we know and hate at a massively expensive price.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

OK so presumably like Freeview here, good for normal TV but no option for HD paid sports or movie channels - will have to take a look when I get there but I'm going to want northern hemisphere rugby for starters so looks like I might have to go Sky   

Will be ironic given I've managed to avoid it all my TV life in the UK


----------



## dialanothernumb (Dec 6, 2002)

alextegg said:


> OK so presumably like Freeview here, good for normal TV but no option for HD paid sports or movie channels - will have to take a look when I get there but I'm going to want northern hemisphere rugby for starters so looks like I might have to go Sky
> 
> Will be ironic given I've managed to avoid it all my TV life in the UK


It's not ideal but you could use unblock-us.com on PC to access UK TV. Certainly BBC iPlayer, ITV and 4OD. I live in the US and have had it working on the Sky internet player service which you can sign up for monthly (i.e. during the rugby season)
I have used unblock-us for several months now. It involves setting your DNS servers at either PC level or router level and paying a sub of US$4.99 per month. Nice thing is, unlike ex-pat VPN services, it is not limited by bandwith of the VPN, only of your own ISP. Consequently I have very rarely encountered any swirly "please wait" logos.

Being able to watch Have I got News For You weekly has kept us sane during this interminable US Election campaign. Nearly as funny as Fox News...

Have fun in Oz


----------

